# How to cover the top of vinyl corner post



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The corner post should not project beyond the fascia. You should also angle the board to the same angle as the fascia.
Ron


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 18, 2007)

When there's no overhang on the gables
I'll box out a return on the gable.
This usually covers the top of the corner posts.
You can do this with a piece ot your Azek trim
Have you already run your eave soffet?


Like this:


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

luvdairish said:


> Hello...
> 
> I just installed my barge board on the gable end of the house and found that the corner post will be exposed. Not sure what I was thinking (or not). Anyone know of a cap that goes on the top of the corner post to keep water out? Pic is attached
> 
> Also, any other comments are welcome. Always looking for feedback.


Are you talking about because you cut the top of the corner post level?

Is the corner board flush with barge board?

If it is flush, cut a "Pork Chop" across the top of the corner board. I'll draw what I mean by, "Pork Chop".


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

Here's what I mean by Pork Chop.


----------



## luvdairish (May 30, 2010)

Hi Joe! Thanks for the response. I'll have to take a look tomorrow, but I think it is not flush with the barge board. Might stick out just a tad further. I was thinking I could build a pork chop box around it if that is the case. Maybe come out a few inches. I thought there would be a cap I could put on the corner post. But I'll know more tomorrow. Maybe I can get a better pic.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

my typical porkchop


----------



## luvdairish (May 30, 2010)

Nice work Tom!

Sorry to mess your drawing, but I might have to do something like this (see revised pic). So I will actually be adding another piece flush with the 4 inch material. I hate to take away from the nice line the 4 inch trim on top gives me, but I can't think of a way around it.


----------



## luvdairish (May 30, 2010)

oldfrt said:


> Have you already run your eave soffet?


I'm not sure when I will be getting around to the side of the house to do the soffit. Since I'm remodeling (nice word for fixing the previous owners neglect), I'm leaving the side soffit for now.


----------



## JamkDoan (Apr 24, 2011)

Stumbled across this post while doing some vinyl siding research. It's old thread but Tom, would love to know the color combo and brand of siding you used in your pics. Excellent detail on the rake and pork chop. Thanks.


----------

